# DESIGN NEEDED



## alandjillsides (Jan 5, 2015)

I am looking for someone that can make a customer's design (PNG) print ready for tshirts.


----------



## PillustratorDesign (7 mo ago)

Hey! I’m a graphic designer and can create graphics for you, what are you looking to get created?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

alandjillsides said:


> I am looking for someone that can make a customer's design (PNG) print ready for tshirts.


"Print Ready" for which printing process?


----------



## John rey (9 mo ago)

alandjillsides said:


> I am looking for someone that can make a customer's design (PNG) print ready for tshirts.


if you still need an artist you can message me, im an artist


----------



## alandjillsides (Jan 5, 2015)

NoXid said:


> "Print Ready" for which printing process?


This is file I am needing done


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

alandjillsides said:


> This is file I am needing done


How are you planning to print them, screen printing?

The second one has a gradient. If screen printing, how many colors are in play to reproduce that with halftones? Could do it with just white ink or white and gray on black garments, but that ignores the drop shadow. For other garment colors: white and black ink. Note, the color of the drop shadow needs some consideration on black garments.

Are these sized as the final prints would be at 300 dpi? If not, what are the desired dimensions of the final art?


----------



## John rey (9 mo ago)

alandjillsides said:


> This is file I am needing done


is this still available? sorry im new to this page/group. just got read


----------



## Josephfenton875 (8 mo ago)

alandjillsides said:


> I am looking for someone that can make a customer's design (PNG) print ready for tshirts.


Good day, I'm here as a graphic designer and would like to offer my services, as I have been working with printing for a long time and my hand is full. You can send me your mail and we will connect. You can also look in advance here Spring color palette for a color palette or a specific color and make sure that your sketch will be correctly selected so that colors are not distorted during printing.


----------



## SWGRaphix (Mar 21, 2019)

[email protected]
Marietta, GA


----------



## Zia ur Rehman (Jan 9, 2021)

alandjillsides said:


> I am looking for someone that can make a customer's design (PNG) print ready for tshirts.


Hello,
We can help; we create artworks for screen printing; also can do color separation. Please send your logos to [email protected] with your instructions. Thanks


----------

